# Fish Excrement?



## gluckbot (Jan 17, 2009)

Some of the fish I have frequently have their poop hanging out. I was just wondering if this is an indicator of malnutrition or other problem. Do I need to feed them something with more fiber or is it normal. I want to make sure the fish I have are getting good nutrition. Also has anyone ever used a vitamin & amino acid water additive for freshwater fish? Kent and some other companies make some and I am wondering if it would be healthier for the fish. It claims to add back to the water vitamins, amino acids that fish need and would normally receive in nature but often do not when in captivity. What brands of food are best? I currently use New Life Spectrumax and have been impressed so far.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

i'd try varying their diet before you add any nutrients to the water which can cause algea blooms i feed a combination of pellet flake and frozen foods occasionally i throw in a small piece of boiled lettuce


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

gluckbot said:


> Some of the fish I have frequently have their poop hanging out. I was just wondering if this is an indicator of malnutrition or other problem. Do I need to feed them something with more fiber or is it normal. I want to make sure the fish I have are getting good nutrition. Also has anyone ever used a vitamin & amino acid water additive for freshwater fish? Kent and some other companies make some and I am wondering if it would be healthier for the fish. It claims to add back to the water vitamins, amino acids that fish need and would normally receive in nature but often do not when in captivity. What brands of food are best? I currently use New Life Spectrumax and have been impressed so far.


I have that to, I didn't think it was a problem, I guess we'll see...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I see this "poop hanging" from some of my fish some of the time. I don't think it's anything to be too concerned about and is normal. I feed a wide variety of food and by doing so I'm sure my fish are getting all they need.I'm not fond of adding anything to the tank's water other than Prime conditioner and liquid ferts for the plants. The last thing you need to have is chemical "soup" in your water. I use New Life brand foods and am happy with them also. Hikari also is a good line of food. You might want to consider adding a few other foods to your feeding regimen. What type of fish are you keeping??


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i get this with my fish too,and i think/hope i give them a verity of foods.
my plec is the worst for this,heck sometimes it's over 2" long.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont think you need to worry about the hanging poop from your fish, unless its white or transparent....thats a sign of some kind of illness that escapes my mind right now..........I agree with the other members who say to feed a variety of food is probably the best choice for nutrition for the fish..........I have a few cichlid tanks, and a thought came to me one night......Why not crush some cichlid pellets (Hikari Bio-Gold, to be exact) and see if the community tank fish will eat it..................Well, it paid off for me........My red glass barbs colored up nicely and my turquoise rainbows look awesome with this new found food for them, in fact all the fish have seen a change in coloring for the best...........


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Its normal. Don't worry about it.


----------

